# Tagesbusreisen an den Geißkopf



## didi.H (31. Januar 2007)

Hei zusammen, die vom Geißkopf  veranstalten  von Forchheim/Nürnberg und von München
aus Tagesbusfahrten an den Bikepark Geißkopf. Natürlich ist der Biketransport
möglich. Termine, Preise, Abfahrtsort unter http://www.bikepark.net


----------



## ZRB-Fan (8. Mai 2007)

Die gehn auch beim Arthur los stimmts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

